# Smoking a deer hind quarter. I have a question.



## Hawging It (Nov 23, 2020)

Greetings all! I have smoked many through the years. It's time to start cranking them out again. I smoke for me and I also have hunting folks from around my community that bring me theirs from time to time to smoke. Here is my question. What about injecting one? Never done that. If so, anyone have any suggestions? Any and all comments much appreciated. 

*Here is my style*
Small ice chest filled with Coca Cola
Dump in black pepper and garlic salt with a dump of Tony's creole seasoning
Make some slits in the hind quarter and insert garlic cloves and stalks of green onion
Make sure you have plenty of ice in the liquid to last overnight
Drop in the hind quarter in and let it swim for 24 hours. 
Then smoke it like you stole it! Use you favorite sticks. I like hickory or pecan and mix it sometimes. Any quality smoking wood will work.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 23, 2020)

Pump it full of the brine you made , then drop it for the soak .


----------



## archeryrob (Nov 23, 2020)

Injecting it you are making ham? Or just flavoring it more? I have done them in muscle groups and had trouble with the football in dry curing getting full penetration. Wet cure and injection will help that.

Look up Daveomak hams and maybe pops brine and you'll need to rest them in the brine for a week to ten days and then smoke.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 23, 2020)

archeryrob said:


> Injecting it you are making ham? Or just flavoring it more? I have done them in muscle groups and had trouble with the football in dry curing getting full penetration. Wet cure and injection will help that.
> 
> Look up Daveomak hams and maybe pops brine and you'll need to rest them in the brine for a week to ten days and then smoke.


Not making ham. Just wondering if injecting with something will add another flavor layer. Thanks for the imput


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 23, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Pump it full of the brine you made , then drop it for the soak .


10-4 thanks


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 23, 2020)

If you inject with something else then soak in your brine , the two will migrate and mix together . 
I inject lean beef roast with Tony C's injectables and fridge over night / 24 hours . Always good .


----------



## Murray (Nov 23, 2020)

Intriguing, I’m assuming you have deboned the hind quarter?  

“Dump in black pepper and garlic salt with a dump of Tony's creole seasoning”  No salt other than garlic salt and no Cure #1 so it’s not a brine but rather a “seasoning solution”?  After smoking then you cut into smaller cuts for cooking/eating?  Freeze the smaller cuts?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 23, 2020)

Yup inject away I have used Moore's marinade. But you could use most any flavor marinade that suits your taste.

Warren


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 23, 2020)

Hawging It said:


> Greetings all! I have smoked many through the years. It's time to start cranking them out again. I smoke for me and I also have hunting folks from around my community that bring me theirs from time to time to smoke. Here is my question. What about injecting one? Never done that. If so, anyone have any suggestions? Any and all comments much appreciated.
> 
> *Here is my style*
> Small ice chest filled with Coca Cola
> ...


I’ve tried injecting a deer ham. Doesn’t hold very well.  Venison is very lean.


----------



## bill1 (Nov 23, 2020)

There are no dry brine venison advocates here??


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 23, 2020)

I use pops brine to cure mine, comes out great if your looking for a hammy product.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 23, 2020)

Hawging It said:


> Greetings all! I have smoked many through the years. It's time to start cranking them out again. I smoke for me and I also have hunting folks from around my community that bring me theirs from time to time to smoke. Here is my question. What about injecting one? Never done that. If so, anyone have any suggestions? Any and all comments much appreciated.
> 
> *Here is my style*
> Small ice chest filled with Coca Cola
> ...




I like to break my Hind Quarters into 3 pieces, so bacteria can't get into where the bone was removed.
Then I Dry Cure it with TQ.
It's all shown in the Step by Step Below:

Bear

Link:
Smoked Venison Dried Beef


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 23, 2020)

Murray said:


> Intriguing, I’m assuming you have deboned the hind quarter?
> 
> “Dump in black pepper and garlic salt with a dump of Tony's creole seasoning”  No salt other than garlic salt and no Cure #1 so it’s not a brine but rather a “seasoning solution”?  After smoking then you cut into smaller cuts for cooking/eating?  Freeze the smaller cuts?


No sir. Bone in hind quarter


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 23, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> I like to break my Hind Quarters into 3 pieces, so bacteria can't get into where the bone was removed.
> Then I Dry Cure it with TQ.
> It's all shown in the Step by Step Below:
> 
> ...


Thank you. I smoke em whole with the bone in


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 23, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Yup inject away I have used Moore's marinade. But you could use most any flavor marinade that suits your taste.
> 
> Warren


I used Moore's before to marinate a steak. Really good stuff. Good idea. Thanks


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 23, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> I use pops brine to cure mine, comes out great if your looking for a hammy product.


No ham, just good ole tender and flavorful venison.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 24, 2020)

Hawging It said:


> Thank you. I smoke em whole with the bone in



Why I do them in 3 pieces
Before I could smoke my own, we used to get all of our Deer Hinds turned into Dried Beef, by a Well-Known processor. He did a huge amount of them, and he cured & smoked the hinds in one piece. So the one year I got mine back & it was really Stinky!!
He told me the Brine didn't get into the area where the bone was removed, and that caused it to go bad. So from that day forward I broke mine down into 3 pieces, before I took them to him, so there was no place for bacteria to hide. He used to bitch about it, because he said it was a PITA to do 3 pieces instead of one. However I told him "That's tuff Shoot, I don't want any more spoiled Dried Beef".
Then when I learned how to cure & smoke them myself, 10 years ago, I just kept breaking them down into 3 pieces.

Bear


----------



## K9BIGDOG (Nov 26, 2020)

I brine with a cup of kosher salt and a cup of brown sugar to a gallon of water and whatever else you like to add in.  Double or triple the amount of brine if you need to to cover the quarter in a brining pail or cooler.  I inject some brine deep into the quarter as it's a pretty thick item on the bone.  Soak for 24 hours then pat dry and brush with oil or softened butter or mustard or lard or bacon grease (you get the idea-coat it with something to make the rub stick) .  I then put my rub on, whatever you like, I use a rub that's a little heavy on black pepper and has a few tablespoons of ground coffee in it.  Crushed juniper berries can be a really nice flavor for venison, too.  Smoke at 225 until 150 inside.  I like apple best for venison but whatever you like will be good but I'd stay away from anything heavy like hickory or mesquite.  Slice and serve. A nice mushroom gravy or apple cider gravy works really well.
*Wild Game Rub*
1/4 cup kosher salt
1/4 ground black pepper
1/4 cup paprika (sweet not smoked)
2 TBS brown sugar
2 TBS dried thyme
2 TBS garlic powder
1 TBS onion powder
1-2 TBS ground coffee
Optional: 1 TBS Juniper berries - crushed and minced.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 26, 2020)

K9BIGDOG said:


> I brine with a cup of kosher salt and a cup of brown sugar to a gallon of water and whatever else you like to add in.  Double or triple the amount of bring if you need to to cover the quarter in a brining pail or cooler.  I inject some brine deep into the quarter as it's a pretty thick item on the bone.  Soak for 24 hours then pat dry and brush with oil or softened butter or mustard or lard or bacon grease (you get the idea-coat it with something to make the rub stick) .  I then put my rub on, whatever you like, I use a rub that's a little heavy on black pepper and has a few tablespoons of ground coffee in it.  Crushed juniper berries can be a really nice flavor for venison, too.  Smoke at 225 until 150 inside.  I like apple best for venison but whatever you like will be good but I'd stay away from anything heavy like hickory or mesquite.  Slice and serve. A nice mushroom gravy or apple cider gravy works really well.
> *Wild Game Rub*
> 1/4 cup kosher salt
> 1/4 ground black pepper
> ...


Wow that’s sounds great. I will be doing this for sure. Thank you!


----------

